# Sex link in Queen of the North sinking



## non descript (Nov 18, 2005)

From today's Tradewinds, a story (well a headline at least) that covers the two driving forces of life - Sex and Ships:

*Sex link in ferry crash *

_
Canada’s Transportation Safety Board has investigated the possibility that sex was taking place on the bridge of BC Ferries' Queen of the North when it sank last year. 



Queen of the North
"We've heard that, as part of the investigation," spokesman John Cottreau told the Star Bulletin. "That's been hinted at." 


A draft report on the sinking – in which two passengers were missing and presumed dead – is to be delivered to the board within days, said board chair Wendy Tadros. The draft goes next to interested parties for comment, with a final public report expected in three to six months, Tadros said. 


"There has been speculation out there (about sexual relations) but we wouldn't comment on that," said a spokesperson for BC Ferries, which is conducting its own investigation. 


Two crew members – a man and a woman – were reported to have been on the command bridge at the time the ship sank on 22 March, after crashing at full speed into rocks off Gil Island, south of Prince Rupert. Of 101 passengers aboard, 99 were rescued. 
_


----------



## Santos (Mar 16, 2005)

Did the world move for you dear ? No but the Blo-dy Ship did !!!!!!!!(EEK)


----------



## Peter4447 (Jan 26, 2006)

Is'nt it typical - I've just thought of a perfect 'one liner' but I think its too risque to post on an open thread - will have to wait and see there is someone who does'nt share my retinence!

Peter4447(A)

(Just think about crashing onto rocks!)


----------



## Coastie (Aug 24, 2005)

Go on, Peter!


----------



## ed glover (May 3, 2006)

as they say sex on the rocks might be great but uncomfortable.
Ed Glover
Controlled drifting


----------



## Peter4447 (Jan 26, 2006)

Coastie said:


> Go on, Peter!


I was just thinking along the lines that it gave a whole new meaning to a ship driving hard on to rocks!


----------



## non descript (Nov 18, 2005)

*Headline Writing*

I think the headline writer of The Sun newspaper would have made mention of the ship’s commanding officer being hauled on to the carpet for piling his ship on the rocks, following a 6 hours on 6 hours off working rota , with something along the lines of: *“Master on the shag-pile, after sex on – sex off”*


----------



## 12-4 (Oct 5, 2005)

Hard Drive - 

http://www.cbc.ca/canada/british-columbia/story/2006/07/18/bc-ferry.html


----------



## Irvingman (Jan 29, 2006)

We had booked passage on that ferry as part of a months Holiday in Canada last summer. We were supposed to drive up the Rockies and accross to Prince George then do the Inside Passage down to Port Hardy on the "Queen of the North" and spend some time on Vancouver Island. Really looking forward to it I was!!
So we had to change all our arrangements just because some sod wanted ........................


----------



## non descript (Nov 18, 2005)

Irvingman said:


> We had booked passage on that ferry as part of a months Holiday in Canada last summer. We were supposed to drive up the Rockies and accross to Prince George then do the Inside Passage down to Port Hardy on the "Queen of the North" and spend some time on Vancouver Island. Really looking forward to it I was!!
> So we had to change all our arrangements just because some sod wanted ........................


Unfortunate use of a Geographical name there......(==D) but I suppose that bit of water has to be called something before you enter Port Hardy


----------



## Irvingman (Jan 29, 2006)

Thats Hard*y*, with a 'Y'(Jester)


----------



## JoK (Nov 12, 2006)

I don't believe it.
I think there is misdirection going on by BCFC.

Only the TSB report will settle this rumour.


----------



## john shaw (Jun 23, 2006)

surely we'll get a _blow by blow_ account in the fullness of time?

perhaps Irvingman's use of the terms "sod" and "doing the inside passage" was not best conceived in light of these rumours..............


----------



## Lksimcoe (Oct 30, 2006)

Thanks. Now that song "Love on the Rocks" is going to run through my head all night. Bloody Hell!!!!


----------



## JoK (Nov 12, 2006)

Do you all know, while you are haivng your fun, that the Mate in question is still off work and actually spent several days in the hospital after the accident.
You all leapt to the defense of the Skipper who's bow thruster failed and the ship crashed into the dock killing the man working on the crane but throw the scent of maybe, maybe a little sex in the air, you all turn juvenile.
Have you ever thought that there is more then what is being told? When stuff like this turns up in several places all at once, I think of who has to gain.
Why Gee the Company....
Especially since the lawyers are now involved.

2 people died in this accident. Exactly who is at fault? Until I see the TSB report I will reserver judgement on the people on the bridge, because they obviously aren't talking on advice from their lawyers and probably Union.


----------



## dom (Feb 10, 2006)

*dom*

"lashed" to the wheel was she?


----------



## Santos (Mar 16, 2005)

JOK

I have no doubt that everyone involved in this thread is aware and understanding of the sad events of this incident. 

The public announcement of the possible activity on the bridge has obviously attracted comment and humour. The reason for the announcement being made may or may not have ulterior motives and I am sure the truth will come out.

That comment and humour has in my mind not been directed in any way to belittle or dismiss the tragic cir***stances of the incident. The remarks have been lighthearted and I believe in no way disrespectful.

Just my belief and I apologise if anyone has been upset by my comments.

Chris.


----------



## JoK (Nov 12, 2006)

Well I believe that everyone's comments are showing them basically as Jerks and I will not apologize for it,


----------



## benjidog (Oct 27, 2005)

Jok makes a fair point and is right to bring us to book about this.

I guess a lot of us would have skipped over the bit about two people missing and presumed dead. The humour is entirely related to the idea of people having it away on the bridge and not on the casualties. 

I am sure that nobody here intended to show disrespect for these unfortunate people and their families.

Regards,

Brian


----------



## Irvingman (Jan 29, 2006)

It would _appear _that there were 3 people on the bridge that night, one went to dinner, as he was supposed to, leaving 2 others, a male and a female alone. 
Following the incident those two _allegedly_ refused to talk to the Ferry Corp.'s inquiry but had to, by law, speak to the National Transportation Safety Board. The results of this enquiry have not yet been made public. 
They were eventually fired. 
There would appear to have been strong Union involvement/representation. 

In light of this JOK could very well have a point in his suggestion of *“misdirection going on by BCFC.” *And is no doubt correct in that *“Only the TSB report will settle this rumour”*

The term “Inside Passage” is the route through the islands the ferry follows from Prince Rupert to Port Hardy, and I used it in that context. My comments, and I suspect most others, were in response to the humorous nature of the Headline in the thread, and were in no way meant to offend or belittle the loss of life.


----------



## non descript (Nov 18, 2005)

Irvingman, 

Thanks for those wise words, and I am wholly confident that there was never any intention to offend, by anyone adding their light-hearted thoughts to this thread. - Since long before the *Ark* was deemed unsuitable for termites by the then _Health & Safety Executive_, a degree of black-humour has allowed us all to cope with the sadness and stress of life, and hopefully this will continue within the bounds of normal decent behaviour.

By its very nature this Site will invite, for want of a better word, _“a maritime sense of humour”_, and surely every Member will be well aware of the genuine sadness associated with any tragedy and none of us would make light of situation or allow their comments to cast a shadow over someone’s distress and will always keep their comments in check.

We are reminded of these boundaries by Jok and I am sure that whilst humour will continue, it will be tempered by the occasion, as and when it is required, and the Site will continue to support the ethos for which it is best known.

Regards
Mark
(Thumb)


----------



## DICK SLOAN (Jan 19, 2007)

Was this a roll on roll off ferry....


----------



## ed glover (May 3, 2006)

wife fills toilet with hair sray.
husband sits on toilet to have s*** and a smoke.
husband drops lit match into toilet.
toilet blows up.
husband has third degree burns on **** and privates.
urban ledgend but funny
if it was true still funny.
Ed Glover
Controlled drifting.


----------



## Ian (Mar 27, 2004)

which inside passage are they using for the inquiry??


----------

